# Colt experts please help!!!



## hucklebery (Feb 13, 2007)

I own a Series 80 combat target model 45. I was having a problems with the slide sticking or sliding slow on my trip to the gun range this weekend. I keep my guns clean so I was pretty sure this wasnt a "dirty gun" issue since the problem started after only shooting 2 clips. But I figured I would take it down to check anyways. I found "crud" in the slide guides and spring area. I couldnt figure out where it came from until I noticed what appears to be a rubber or plastic type gasket on the recoil spring guide coming apart. I stopped shooting and put the gun away. I was looking for that plastic piece online today and I cant find it. I have the Parts Illustration fromt he owners manual but it doesnt show the plastic gasket. I see the spring guide but it doesnt show this plastic piece nor does it list it as a part.

Could someone tell me:
What it this piece?
Does it come on the spring guide if I were to order a new spring guide?
What does it do and is it needed?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Howdy,
I am definately NOT an expert, on Colt or anything else. I do have a fairly new Series 80 Colt Combat Commander (less than a year old) and a Series 90 Colt Defender and neither had any sort of plastic or rubber guide, etc. when I got them new. Maybe something was left in during final assembly before shipment to a distributor. Good luck.:smt102
Charlie


----------



## hucklebery (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, after another hour of searching I did find where someone mentioned a recoil buffer. Must be after market. So now the next question, What are the opinions on a recoil buffer and should a get another one?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Recoil buffers benefit only one person, the guy that sells them.

They are totally unnecessary on a M1911 pistol.

Get rid of it (the recoil buffer, that is:mrgreen.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*goggle*

hucklebery: Sir; I know nothing about 'Colt'. I did do a 'goggle'.
Schematics that I did find didn't show any recoil buffer. Now :smt083
I am curious: In one of these 'battle wagons' why would you try and calm it down.:smt083


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No I am not a expert but take that piece of junk out and throw it away. The 1911 design does not call for any plastic buffers anywhere in the pistol. Another invention where there was no need. Good luck.


----------



## hucklebery (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks all for help.......piece is gone and the gun fires just fine with out it. Actually better, no jamming this time.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good deal there Mr Hucklebery. I think it was Wilson who came out with them he and don't even put them in his own guns. Good luck.


----------

